# COME ON OVER CAFE 2021 swapmeet and ride March 21 oside Cali



## BFGforme

It's that time folks, we're all ready so let's do this! Sunday March 21, 2021 6am-10am with ride to follow! Set up 6am no cost, all I ask is that you buy something from the cafe! Killer food and coffee! Ask anyone that's been before and there's plenty of room for distance, could hold a hundred seller's with space left over! 2405 Oceanside Blvd, Oceanside CA  Can't find any pictures, if anyone has any please post them  Ride to follow starting at THE CUP in Oceanside! Thanks for looking, any questions, hit me up......


----------



## BFGforme

@tripple3 @Cory @mrg @markivpedalpusher @John G04 @Junkman Bob @fordmike65 @John @whizzer1 @Goatroper @Autocycleplane  @sycho potsi  @Vintage Paintworx 
And anyone else I didn't tag....


----------



## Goatroper

I had a great time at your  swapmeet  , can't wait


----------



## Fonseca927

We will be there!


----------



## BFGforme

Gonna blast it all over Craigslist up and down so Cal, already seems like it's gonna be a great one!


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet

Will be there!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Definitely a cool spot for a swap, I hope to make it.


----------



## BFGforme

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Definitely a cool spot for a swap, I hope to make it.



Hope you and Mike make it also!


----------



## hm.

BFGforme said:


> Gonna blast it all over Craigslist up and down so Cal, already seems like it's gonna be a great one!







sounds like fun.. lot of folks could use that right now


----------



## BFGforme

Getting closer....


----------



## BFGforme

Getting a lot of interest in this looks like it's gonna be the best one yet... Can't wait...


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet

Woohoo!


----------



## Freqman1

Just remember-pics or it didn’t happen! Hope it is a good one. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3

BFGforme said:


> @tripple3 @Cory @mrg @markivpedalpusher @John G04 @Junkman Bob @fordmike65 @John @whizzer1 @Goatroper @Autocycleplane  @sycho potsi  @Vintage Paintworx
> And anyone else I didn't tag....



Here's some pics from earlier swaps...
Thanks for the tag Dave @BFGforme
















I still have this girl's Colson tank, bought there from Jamie @higgens
LMK if you need/want it; should bring out some stuff; work is dead.


----------



## BFGforme

tripple3 said:


> Here's some pics from earlier swaps...
> Thanks for the tag Dave @BFGforme
> View attachment 1366593View attachment 1366594View attachment 1366595View attachment 1366596View attachment 1366597View attachment 1366598View attachment 1366599
> I still have this girl's Colson tank, bought there from Jamie @higgens
> LMK if you need/want it; should bring out some stuff; work is dead.



Thanks Mark, can always count on you for pics..... I'll post phone number day before in case anyone gets lost!


----------



## BFGforme

@higgens


----------



## BFGforme

@Jack Alope


----------



## Jack Alope

Nascar Dave?


----------



## BigWaveDave

Start time?


----------



## BFGforme

BigWaveDave said:


> Start time?



As it says above, 6 am


----------



## 5M3D1N4

I'm excited for this. I just got into "restoring" classic bikes and excited to see what this swapmeet is all about. Hopefully I have my Flightliner ready by then for a ride!


----------



## ninolecoast

Do I need to reserve a spot?


----------



## BFGforme

ninolecoast said:


> Do I need to reserve a spot?



No, need to reserve a spot! Plenty of room for 100 sellers, you came there when you got the bike from me!  Plenty for all! See you there....no spots are any better than the rest....


----------



## Goatroper

Can't wsit


----------



## BFGforme

Here's couple pictures of the swapmeet areas, obviously won't be any cars parked there and as you can see plenty of space for everyone.... getting excited...







Usually start setup in parking lot, then to loading dock or below it! As can see can fit hundreds of venders.... LoL


----------



## old hotrod

I might be heading down for this...time for people to start posting what they are bringing and what they are needing!


----------



## BFGforme

Who's bringing the cash, and who's bringing their stash????


----------



## Junkman Bob

If it wasn't for this pandemic i would of made this swap from Chicago ...


----------



## BFGforme

Junkman Bob said:


> If it wasn't for this pandemic i would of made this swap from Chicago ...



Wear a mask and wash your hands and you'll be fine!!


----------



## Jeff f.

BFGforme said:


> Getting closer....Fantastic , I’ll be there


----------



## BFGforme

One week to go, gonna be a good one!!! Who's coming to sell? Buy?


----------



## BFGforme

For the ride?


----------



## higgens

I’ll be selling and buying


----------



## BFGforme

higgens said:


> I’ll be selling and buying



Right on Jaime


----------



## fordmike65

I just put this event on blast all over FB. I'm not sure I can make it myself, but at least you'll hopefully see some new faces.


----------



## BFGforme

fordmike65 said:


> I just put this event on blast all over FB. I'm not sure I can make it myself, but at least you'll hopefully see some new faces.



Thanks Mike, and what could possibly keep you away from these amazing events happening Sunday?


----------



## Junkman Bob

Looks like its gonna be a good one


----------



## fordmike65

BFGforme said:


> Thanks Mike, and what could possibly keep you away from these amazing events happening Sunday?



I have other commitments ....but might be able to work around them. We'll see.


----------



## BFGforme

If anyone has any questions or gets lost Sunday can call this number (760)201-3393 can call anytime! Thanks


----------



## whizzer1

I will be there,  buyers, let me know if you need me to bring specific items, probably going on the ride as well.

(714)998-5984, if no answer please leave a message WITH  YOUR PHONE NUMBER. 
John


----------



## ssum2

Get breakfast burritos going where coming


----------



## fordmike65

It's official...I'll be there.


----------



## BFGforme

ssum2 said:


> Get breakfast burritos going where coming



We don't do burritos, but we have some killer breakfast sandwiches....jalepeno cheddar bagels with eggs bacon pepper jack cheese and avo!


----------



## BFGforme

Our menu is online to get your mouth watering...


----------



## ssum2

Yes I had killer sandwich last time I was there


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> It's official...I'll be there.



Me too. Look forward to seeing y'all.
I'l bring/sell this Dyno Von Franco for $425.00
LMK by Sat. so i will load it.


----------



## BFGforme

Started gathering......






Still have bunch to go through.... crappy pictures of course....


----------



## old hotrod

Me too...

__
		https://flic.kr/p/TesZrJ


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2jRS4T5


----------



## old hotrod

old hotrod said:


> Me too...




__
		https://flic.kr/p/TesZvw


__
		https://flic.kr/p/TesZRG


----------



## old hotrod

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2fSqHrz


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2fMPW1s


----------



## old hotrod

and maybe

__
		https://flic.kr/p/T51awS


----------



## ninolecoast

old hotrod said:


> and maybe
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/T51awS



Getting stuff ready to sell. Want to come home with an empty truck!!! Crate full of smalls too. I’ll bring what fits in my truck.


----------



## BFGforme

Address again is 2405 Oceanside Blvd Oceanside CA, 92054! Easiest is to Google"come on over cafe" and that will take you right there! Sometimes address takes you where can see our place but isn't a entrance because for some odd reason it's actually on industry street! Can't wait to see you all soon!!!! By the way I'm bringing 2 '40 DX....






Gonna be a great day of vintage fun, and don't forget about the bike ride that follows the swapmeet! 206 Wisconsin Ave Oceanside CA, 92054! Best free parking is east of the train tracks on Wisconsin, which will be before "THE CUP"


----------



## BFGforme

Can't believe it's tomorrow already! Everyone ready????


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I am ready, see you there!


----------



## BFGforme

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am ready, see you there!



Really? Little bit of a drive.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant

BFGforme said:


> Really? Little bit of a drive.....



Yep, do I get an award for the furthest travelled?


----------



## BFGforme

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yep, do I get an award for the furthest travelled?



Unless junkman Bob shows up! Are you already out here?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Here in Laguna today.  If anyone has any TOC gear please bring it!


----------



## Junkman Bob

I would of loved to make it out there ... i might not of came back too chicago 

Looks like its gonna be a great swap and a great time


----------



## John G04

Take lots of pics!


----------



## BFGforme

Once again, if anyone gets lost or has any questions can call anytime (760)201-3393! Looking forward to seeing everyone and we don't sell beer at the cafe, but feel free to bring your own! Planning on having a couple at "THE CUP" before the ride and after at my house for the"chosen few" which is a block away from it.... LoL

Dave


----------



## volksboy57

See you guys there! I'm bringing some cool stuff


----------



## old hotrod

I'm ready...


----------



## BFGforme

I'm all loaded and ready.....lol


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## markivpedalpusher

A few photos


----------



## markivpedalpusher

A few more


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Last few


----------



## Junkman Bob

Does anyone know who was selling that DX tank in red ... If still available here on the cabe i would be interested ... in Maroon  as well 

Looks like a fun Day

Bob


----------



## Rust_Trader

Does anyone know who was selling that DX tank in red ... If still available here on the cabe i would be interested ... in Maroon  as well


Junkman Bob said:


> Looks like a fun Day
> 
> Bob




@Goatroper


----------



## BFGforme

Rust_Trader said:


> Does anyone know who was selling that DX tank in red ... If still available here on the cabe i would be interested ... in Maroon  as well
> 
> 
> @Goatroper



But I just bought it. .. LoL


----------



## BFGforme

Thanks for everyone's coming out today! Was a killer turn out! Appreciate all your support and man, some good stuff out there today and ride was a blast!!


----------



## ninolecoast

BFGforme said:


> Thanks for everyone's coming out today! Was a killer turn out! Appreciate all your support and man, some good stuff out there today and ride was a blast!!



Thanks for hosting the swap meet Dave!!!
Sold a bunch of stuff that others could use.
Killer breakfast sandwich  too!!!


----------



## tripple3

BFGforme said:


> some good stuff out there today and ride was a blast!!



Thanks for putting this all together and great sandwiches.
A few pics of a few high-lights to me...
Thanks Mark @markivpedalpusher for posting all the great pics.





























Thanks @Cory for driving the Super-Awesome bike-hauling 4-wheel transport vehicle.


----------



## ssum2

Great food good deals little cold early morning but warm up to be great day thanks


----------



## BFGforme

So who came up with what? Damnit, so close on the c model..... got a pre-war DX tank and a '40 DX with a tank original paint....


----------



## mrg

Great day in North County SD for a swap & ride on the 41 DX


----------



## BFGforme

Even had someone come all the way from New Mexico just for the swapmeet.... haha


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet

Thanks Dave for putting on a great meet!


----------



## BFGforme

Maybe do another in May? Anyone want me to plan the next one?


----------



## fordmike65

BFGforme said:


> Maybe do another in May? Anyone want me to plan the next one?



I heard talk of another Temecula swap in May. You might wanna space them out a bit


----------



## Junkman Bob

By May There gonna re install restrictions the way things are going . Hate to say it but i concerned there gonna shut down a-lot of swaps like last year by late spring /summer.... I Hope Not ... Fingers crossed


----------



## BFGforme

Not going to shut down our swapmeets that Jamie and I put on!!!


----------



## Junkman Bob

I hope Not ... I wanted to get out of chgo for a week or so


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Great day in Oceanside Dave ... Cooler morning turned into a perfect sunny day to ride along the strand .. Good time for all .. Thanks for hosting the meet & having food for all at the Cafe .. My Grilled Cheese with bacon & egg was killer .. Ridden not Hidden ... Frank *


----------



## ian

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Great day in Oceanside Dave ... Cooler morning turned into a perfect sunny day to ride along the strand .. Good time for all .. Thanks for hosting the meet & having food for all at the Cafe .. My Grilled Cheese with bacon & egg was killer .. Ridden not Hidden ... Frank *
> 
> View attachment 1377934



I'm lovin' that JC Higgins on the right. I have the same one!


----------

